# Barnett Bands.



## sickste (Jan 15, 2014)

This is my first post so I apologise if I am asking an old question or am in the wrong place and my general ignorance. This is the first web site I've joined with my first computer.
Does anyone Know of a cheap way to test if the elastic you are using is capable of killing the animals you are hunting?
I bought some Barnett red magnum bands, and the man at the shop assured me they could do squirrels easy, ( I had always used chopped up exercise bands and just about any sheet eladtic)After first putting a smaller pouch on, (the one supplied was huge), I went hunting sqirrel. My first shot Knocked over a running squirrel and when I went up to get it it ran off. I could see it so popped it again on a low branch which knocked it off, but it still managed to get up the tree. I went bigger and changed from 10mm to 14mm lead and took my 3rd shot which hit it and took it out of the tree, which it ran up again and I could no longer see it. I KNOW I hit the animal 3 times, the sound of a catapult impact is unique, but It didn't die. I have killed a lot of sqirrels and know that if I was using a band the thing would be dead- but despite the assurances ot the salesman this one w\as very much alive.
I'm not wealthy and feed me and the kids with the meat I hunt, but I'm not cruel so I'm not using this barnett red tube at the moment, and I do need some way to test the power of the tube== Any ideas?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Personal experience with targets, I find Barnett's bands to be nothing special. Try Trumark or Daisy. Trumark's pull smooth and hit hard. Daisy is a tough pull, but hits hard. As for impact testing, Nico, on his blog, recommends testing against heavy duty soup cans, like Progresso. If a given set up can put a deep dent in one of those, it should kill small game.

http://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.com/2012/07/the-slingshot-as-projectile-weapon.html

http://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.cz/2013/02/slingshot-projectile-velocity.html


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah like studer said use trumark bands either heavy pull or tapered I really like them they hit really hard


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome To The Forum! 
I Definitely Agree That The Trumark Tapered Tubes Pack Quite The Punch, But The Pouch Is Quite Large. 
If You Haven't Already, Definitely Check Out The Hunting Section. They Have All Sorts Of Nifty Band Setups And Ammo To Use While Hunting!
I Hope Your Next Hunt Is A Huge Success!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bell 14, which hits harder, the tapered or the heavy trumarks?


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Bell 14, which hits harder, the tapered or the heavy trumarks?


Depend Tapered has lighter pull and shoots fast but heavy pull shoots heavy ammo harder,faster,and longer so your choice


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks. I have all 3 but have been waiting until the standard pull bands break on my trumark before trying black or red. Black it is!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Thanks. I have all 3 but have been waiting until the standard pull bands break on my trumark before trying black or red. Black it is!


The normal pull ones are tough but what trumark slingshot do you have


----------



## sickste (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for that! Especially the Nico links. I think I'll cut a few band sets from variouse rubbers (Ball inners, bike inner tubes, washing up gloves) and see what they do to big soup cans, Also I'll order some Tru mark bands on E bay. I do quite well with flat bands but just can't get them to last, I keep using a band set and it gets shorter and shorter over time, I'm going to stop tapering them to see if I can get longer life out of em. :what:


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Trumark FS-1, it's my current go to shooter until I get my technique down. I want to get a S9FO or The Bat. How about you?


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a WS-1 I love it you should get it


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes the black heavy pull shoot a little faster than the tapered with REALLY heavy ammo, but IMO the benefit isn't worth the draw weight. My favorite trick is to retie the red tapered trumarks at the pouch. I was very surprised at how much more power and longer life this got me! I would bet that retied this way they are the fastest commercially available tubes out there.





  








tubes tied




__
Stretch


__
Nov 6, 2013








Dankung and SimpleShot dipped latex tubing is all kinds of fun as well. The fun is in exploring for yourself


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

I myself have fallen ib love with trumark black tubes i retie them and shoot 9/16 steel which is 14mm steel. I was shooting through a counter top that was taken out of my house at about 30+ yards some serious power. But you have to stretch them real good. And i shoot 3/4 butterfly


----------



## Mudd Creek (Apr 16, 2011)

I am a fan of the Trumark Heavy Pull Bands.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi mudd creek, I enjoy your reviews on youtube. Thanks for the input.


----------

